

Cheyenne Web Server - owlpic
http://cheyenne-server.org/

======
sambeau
Rebol is a fascinating language, well worth a look if you are a language-geek.

Also, it's creator Carl Sassenrath wrote the Amiga Computer operating system
kernel, the first preemptive multitasking system on a home computer.

<http://www.rebol.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Sassenrath>

~~~
rufugee
I've always felt the potential of the language and community was a missed
opportunity because of the refusal to open source it. Languages like rebol
thrive when they are set free. It's a shame really.

~~~
sambeau
I totally agree. I think that Carl is just a little old-school to fully open
it. Walter Bright of 'D' had similar problems that limited the initial take-up
of the language.

Its a shame really as I imagine many net hackers would love Rebol, especially
those with a penchant for Lisp and lisp-a-likes.

------
getsat
<http://wiki.nginx.org/>

~~~
_shane
Not named after a Native American people. Won't scale as well.

~~~
getsat
Haha. I think Apache is the only popular webserver nowadays that actually
still can't beat the C10k problem [1] without an extravagant amount of system
resources. Process- and thread-based concurrency sucks for HTTP(S).

Event-driven is the way to go.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C10k_problem>

~~~
sciurus
When Apache 2.4 is released, hopefully the event MPM will help with this.

<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.3/mod/event.html>

~~~
getsat
Yeah, the evented MPM has always been the redheaded stepchild of the Apache
family, which is unfortunate.

